# riding in/near dana point



## cyclingobsession (May 6, 2005)

I am headed to Dana Point starting the 21st and will be there for a week. Wondering if the area has good riding? Any good group rides on the weekends or even weekdays that are fast/difficult? Im from the phoenix area and ride with mainly cat1/2 and 3. Really appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*Here you go CAT 1,2,3*

_*Hello and welcome to SOCAL. *_​_*This is a ride that I am not able to do as of yet. (CAT5 and all) *_​*You should find this ride challenging. if this ride does not fit you then check at www.socalsysling.com for other ride that may. tuesday nights a Eldorado are the CRITS. well organized. but hay!!! I am a rookie.*​ 
_*SATURDAY*_
_**_​*Food Park* *- Irvine, CA*It's the same hard core group as the Como ride who make up the majority of this weekly Saturday morning spin (50-100 riders). As with many of the Saturday rides there are two routes, one long and one short. The split is at Alton/Laguna Canyon. The shorter group turns right into Laguna Canyon. The long group continues on Alton Parkway and does the "Church Hill" power climb on El Toro Road before continuing down into Laguna Canyon. Next it's north on PCH to the Newport coast climb which breaks up all the fun.


<TABLE height=167 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width="15%" height=36>*Day *</TD><TD width="85%" height=36>Every Saturday (all year)</TD></TR><TR><TD width="15%" height=36>*Start Time*</TD><TD width="85%" height=36>8:30am</TD></TR><TR><TD width="15%" height=36>*Start*</TD><TD width="85%" height=36>At the corner of Main and Harvard in the city of Irvine. Directions: Take the 405 to Irvine (just south of the 55 fwy), exit on Jamboree and go right on Main to Harvard. </TD></TR><TR><TD width="15%" height=19>*Distance*</TD><TD width="85%" height=19>30-40 miles</TD></TR><TR><TD width="15%" height=19>*Duration*</TD><TD width="85%" height=19>2 hours</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


OOOO YAHHHHH here is sundays mornings fun

*SUNDAY *
_**_​_*Como Street - Tustin, CA*_ 

The first time I ever heard of "Como Street" I was riding down the Santa Ana Trail, if I remember correctly, and I met up with a another rider heading towards the beach. Actually, I should say I he met up with me as he came from behind me and quickly began to ride away from me. This, of course, was not acceptable so I sped up and hung on his wheel for several miles before he finally slowed down to a reasonable speed. We started a conversation and before long he was talking about how he had done this ride called "Como Street" ride earlier that morning. I hadn't done any riding that morning, in fact I had only ridden a few miles when he abruptly passed me. So I immediately started thinking - "Why am I going slower than this guy when he's already been riding all day!"
What relevance does this story have to the Como ride? I'm not totally sure, but he was fast and so is the ride. It's hard, it's fast, it's got hills, and it's one of the few group rides that actually leaves me behind. That could be because I usually ride down there, which puts me at a bit of a disadvantage as I live over 40 miles from the start, but at any rate, I've never finished in the group!

<TABLE height=167 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width="15%" height=36>*Day *</TD><TD width="85%" height=36>Every Sunday (all year)</TD></TR><TR><TD width="15%" height=36>*Start Time*</TD><TD width="85%" height=36>7:45am (old man Como) 8:20am ("fast group")</TD></TR><TR><TD width="15%" height=36>*Main Start*</TD><TD width="85%" height=36>Tustin Market Place, off the 5 fwy at Jamboree in Tustin CA (In front of the Red Robin)</TD></TR><TR><TD width="15%" height=19>*Distance*</TD><TD width="85%" height=19>30-35 miles</TD></TR><TR><TD width="15%" height=19>*Duration*</TD><TD width="85%" height=19>2-2.5 hours</TD></TR><TR><TD width="15%" height=19>*Notes*</TD><TD width="85%" height=19>Like many of the weekend rides, this ride as a "long route" and a "short route". The short route goes directly through Santiago Canyon (from the south entrance), and the long adds a really nice section through Trabuco Cyn.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
PS. PCH (Pacific Coast Highway) is always Option.

If you need any further Info. e-mail me and we will chat


----------

